# Did anyone here?



## trek5900cyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

order one of those Bianchi Lunas? It looked really cool with the white carbon. If you did can i see a picture?


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

trek5900cyclist said:


> order one of those Bianchi Lunas? It looked really cool with the white carbon. If you did can i see a picture?


I have not ordered one, as I am poor and a new father and generally not that lucky. I would be very interested as a former 5200 owner. There is nothing cooler than albino carbon. Is the carbon frame different from their others or is it purely an aesthetic creation?


----------

